
The Greatest Computer Network You’ve Never Heard of (PLATO) - jstewartmobile
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pa3vvg/the-greatest-computer-network-youve-never-heard-of
======
brianstorms
I'm the author of this book. Ask me anything.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Where would I need to buy it for you to get the biggest return?

~~~
brianstorms
From me directly :-)

Nah, buy it wherever you want. It's all good. Hope you enjoy it.

